# TAB problem



## Scotoner (Mar 20, 2011)

When I am logged in as a user the TAB key which helps to complete a command while on terminal doesn't work. I just hear a beep instead. However, when I am logged in as root TAB does work. What's wrong here?


----------



## Alt (Mar 20, 2011)

It depends on the shell you're using.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Mar 21, 2011)

EDIT: Removed wrong instructions.

Could be a path/permissions/etc issue.  You simply haven't given enough detail to tell you what you've done wrong.


----------



## rambetter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll bet you shell where TAB does not work is /bin/sh .

Try the "chsh" command, and change your shell to /bin/tcsh .


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

You were right, rambetter. I made that change and TAB is working now. However when I made that change and restarted X, the mouse wasn't responding but a restart of the computer fixed it.


----------



## Martillo1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes unplugging and plugging the mouse does the trick.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

At least I solved the TAB problem. You can mark this topic [SOLVED]. Thank You.


----------



## rambetter (Mar 22, 2011)

I noticed in sysinstall that when you create a user account, the shell defaults to /bin/sh .  I think this is a bug.  It should be /bin/tcsh instead I think.


----------



## Alt (Mar 22, 2011)

Strange, I got my favorite csh every time I installed


----------

